# Game Time:



## Dan

NBC just did a commercial and they said it will be shown LIVE on the West Coast. Meaning 11:30 PST tonight.


----------



## whatsmyname

on what channel?


----------



## Hector

I'm watching Argentina vs. Lithuania live on CNBC. That's TV, not the internet. Argentina leads 75-62 with 5:30 left in the game.


----------



## Hector

80-66, 2:26 left. Snapper is, as usual, condescending to Euros. They say the US-Spain game will be next, live in all US time zones, at 11:30 PT. I assume it will be on CNBC.

I passed 1000 posts and became a veteran!


----------



## Dan

whatsmyname said:


> on what channel?


NBC


----------



## Samuel

Go Spain.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just heard they are tape delaying it until October!


----------



## dreamcloud

Hector said:


> 80-66, 2:26 left. Snapper is, as usual, condescending to Euros. They say the US-Spain game will be next, live in all US time zones, at 11:30 PT. I assume it will be on CNBC.
> 
> I passed 1000 posts and became a veteran!


What the.. I didn't watch most of the game, but that seemed real short, considering it started at like 9 PM

Are USA going to play right after Bronze game, or they going to wait till 11:30 like normal?


----------



## Dan

dreamcloud said:


> What the.. I didn't watch most of the game, but that seemed real short, considering it started at like 9 PM
> 
> Are USA going to play right after Bronze game, or they going to wait till 11:30 like normal?


Did you not read the very first post?


----------



## Hector

They said as if they've repeated it before, "Remember, the US-Spain game follows at 2:30 Eastern time, live in all time zones." I didn't catch which network, but Dan's NBC makes sense. I'm watching CNBC.


----------



## dreamcloud

Dan said:


> Did you not read the very first post?


I know, but the games usually come like 10 minutes after the previous one, which is why I was asking if there has been a change


----------



## gatorpops

dreamcloud said:


> I know, but the games usually come like 10 minutes after the previous one, which is why I was asking if there has been a change



They just said it was to be on at 11.30pm Pacific Coast Time and it hasn't started yet so I'm guessing they knew what they were talking about. *11:30pm our time*


----------



## Hector

There will be a gap between the 2 games. Ping pong is now on CNBC.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Go Ruuuuuudy!


----------



## bball2223

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just heard they are tape delaying it until October!


:lol:


----------



## VenomXL

Our local NBC news anchor just said the gold medal game would be on at 2:30am. Hopefully he doesn't know what he's talking about.

Game's On!!!


----------



## mgb

Alright, game on!


----------



## Miksaid

Spain's secret weapon isn't starting!


----------



## dreamcloud

Lol wow haha, Rudy not starting.. 6th man boost to play against USA's bench is pointless, since now he'll probably just play Dwayne wade instead of kobe.. 

Coach screws up Spains rhythm more likely this way.


----------



## VenomXL

Wow, foul trouble is going to be a big issue for the USA.


----------



## BlazerFan22

VenomXL said:


> Wow, foul trouble is going to be a big issue for the USA.


Ya I don't like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## MAS RipCity

umm where is rudy, spain is already subbed in like twice? I don't want to stay up for a game minus rudy.


----------



## Miksaid

Game going too fast. Spain is gonna get tired. Good thing Rudy is on the bench. Instant dynamite, baby.


----------



## MAS RipCity

I have a feeling rudy won't play at all tonight, concussion? NBC announcers havent mentioned anything at all about him though


----------



## Miksaid

This is the most important game of Rudy's career. He is playing. He played the end of the previous game after getting injured.


----------



## yuyuza1

WTF. Put Rudy in.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Miksaid said:


> This is the most important game of Rudy's career. He is playing. He played the end of the previous game after getting injured.


I hope he plays in more important games then this, if you know what I mean baby!


----------



## mgb

38-31, USA after 1


----------



## MAS RipCity

If Rudy is cleared medically and is riding pine, the Spain coach has a few loose screws.


----------



## VenomXL

No Rudy = boo.

It's a fun game to watch, but if Rudy doesn't see any time in the second quarter I'll probably tune out.

Rudy is in!


----------



## mgb

Ya, what's up with Rudy not playing? Why hasn't the announcers mention anything about it?


----------



## MAS RipCity

FINALLY! why wait a quarter to put in your 2nd best player? Good Lord, and I thought Cheeks had horrendous sub patterns.


----------



## mgb

Really stupid by Howard.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Rudy is in dogg!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Big 3


----------



## VenomXL

Rudy has such a quick trigger on his shot.

Nice block.


----------



## MAS RipCity

THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
ps-please never let melo represent team usa...guy bugs me


----------



## MAS RipCity

Rudy Says No Mas!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Rudy with the block!


----------



## OntheRocks

First Quarter:

- Rudy is not starting
- James opens the game with a 3
- P. Gasol starts the game off well
- Howard fouled down low, shoots two (1 of 2)
- Spain takes a 5 - 4 lead on a P. Gasol dunk
- Kidd hits a layup, nice to see him get in the action
- Foul on James (his 2nd of the game)
- James is staying in the game, Spain hits both free throws
- Anthony hits a three
- Spain comes down and matches it with a three
- Rubio jumps in front of the pass for a nice know out of bounds
- Foul on Anthony. Quite a few fouls so far on both teams.
- Bryant fouls on a three point shot. His 2nd foul.
- Bryant and James exit. Williams and Wade in.
- Spain leads 15 - 11, the USA’s largest deficit of the Olympics
- Kidd out, CP3 in
- Wade drives. And - 1. (Spain leads 15 - 14)
- Spain looks good in the open court.
- Williams fouls Navarro. (Spain leads 22 - 17)
- CP3 is good. Drives, gets fouled, another 3 point play.
- This game has been all fast break plays, Spain is not working P. Gasol
- After a steal, USA leads 26 - 22.
- Spain hits a three to narrow 26 - 25
- Prince has a nice drive, 28 - 25
- Foul on Rubio, his 2nd
- Bosh has a nice tip-in on the missed free throw
- So many fouls, Wade fouled. (USA leads 33 - 27)
- M. Gasol has a nice reverse
- Prince hits a jumper
- Hand checking foul on Williams, his 2nd
- USA ends the first quarter leading 38 - 31

Second Quarter:

- They interview Lisa Leslie, she is wearing all 4 gold medals… Like ones from 1996
- Rudy is in the game
- M. Gasol, offensive foul
- Bryant hits a three (USA is 4 of 5 from three point range)
- Howard has a flagrant foul on P. Gasol (Gasol goes 0 for 2)
- Bryant throws it down big time
- Rudy drives, travels (not called) and misses
- M. Gasol is sort of a monster, I like him in the NBA
- Anthony hits a 3 (USA leads 46 - 33)
- Gold is already in sight as James gets a steal
- Rudy hits a 3, Spain down 10
- Rubio gets a steal and is fouled on the fast break
- Kidd fouls again (his 2nd)
- Bryant can fly, alley-opp
- P. Gasol gets a nice follow up basket
- Howard pushes. Soooo many fouls.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

And LeBron schools our boy Rudy!


----------



## MAS RipCity

Put Rudy at point, these guys don't know how to pass the ball. Damn JCN


----------



## VenomXL

Good grief Spain, can you pass with a little enthusiasm? Wade is picking those passes off like a defensive back.

What a pass by Rudy.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Go USA! Go Rudy! I'm in New York sooooooooo Good Night!


----------



## yuyuza1

Spain needs Calderon to play PG and set up the offense.


----------



## HAAK72

Rudy!!!


----------



## keebs3

Ugg, I hate trying to figure out when things are on and east coast/west coast problems. I was under the impression all week that the game was on at 11:30 our time but it would be time delayed until 2:30. Thank god for this site I finally get to watch a game live..

thanks all!!

JMK


----------



## MAS RipCity

I love the press the Blazers are getting, every other word is about us


----------



## VenomXL

OMG RUUUUUDDDY!!1!!

I'm loving this positive Blazer talk. Who'd have thought we'd be hearing announcers gush over the Blazers during the Olympic gold medal game?


----------



## yuyuza1

In yo eye, LeBron.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Go Rudy! Maybe Spain should have tried playing him in the first quarter, too.


----------



## VenomXL

Oh My God!


----------



## MAS RipCity

how you like that deron?


----------



## HAAK72

wow


----------



## mrkorb

Holy Fark, Rudy!


----------



## EGame

Rudy is my hero.


----------



## MAS RipCity

great passing by Rudy..WE.ARE.STACKED.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Isn't that 3 fouls on Rudy?


----------



## VenomXL

Heh, check out Rudy just running into dudes. I hate playing against players like that, but I'll love to have one on the team. :lol:


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

I think that is 13 points in the quarter for Rudy?


----------



## Jayps15

Why take Rudy out when he's this hot?

Garcia is very confusing.


----------



## MAS RipCity

yes 13 for rudy


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

probably so he doesnt get another foul


----------



## OntheRocks

- Bryant can fly, alley-opp
- P. Gasol gets a nice follow up basket
- Howard pushes. Soooo many fouls.
- James drives. Count it, and one.
- USA leads 50 - 42
- Spain misses a layup…
- Wade for 3. He has 18pts.
- James hits a 3.
- Rudy banks one in.
- Bryant throws it out of bounds.
- Rudy hits a 3.
- Rudy is keeping Spain within reach
- USA up 11 (60 - 49)
- Wade hits ANOTHER 3. 21 pts.
- Rudy is crazy. A crazy 3.
- THAT WAS RIDICULOUS
- Spain is playing really well, but USA is shooting 71%
- Rudy gets fouled, hits 2 of 2


----------



## Miksaid

I could not have asked for a better game. This is awesome!!!


----------



## Balian

Jayps15 said:


> Why take Rudy out when he's this hot?
> 
> Garcia is very confusing.


That guy has no rhyme or reason for his moves. He is coaching like he is throwing darts blindfolded.


----------



## HAAK72

Jayps15 said:


> Why take Rudy out when he's this hot?
> 
> Garcia is very confusing.


...definite head scratcher there???


----------



## B-Roy

HAAK72 said:


> ...definite head scratcher there???


He has 3 fouls. He didn't want to risk any more fouls on the only player that's scoring.

I've said this before, and I'll say it again, Navarro is garbage. He seems concerned with himself more than the team, refusing to pass except at the last moment. Plus he can't shoot.


----------



## Stepping Razor

This game is definitely worthy of the Gold Medal. If the US cools down from 3, we could definitely lose... on the other hand, if Spain hits a dry spell, they could get blown out. I just hope Rudy doesn't foul out. Kid is amazing!


----------



## HAAK72

Balian said:


> That guy has no rhyme or reason for his moves. He is coaching like he is throwing darts blindfolded.


...and he looks like a Christopher Walken clone [but is somehow even cazier based on his "strategies"]


----------



## Stepping Razor

Also, how rad is it that this thread has 52 people on it in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

USA's 3 pointers are the difference in this game. If they cool off, this could get interesting.


----------



## VenomXL

Stepping Razor said:


> Also, how rad is it that this thread has 52 people on it in the middle of the night.


Not just rad, tubular.

I'm just happy it's been a good game to watch. If it wasn't this exciting I would have passed out long ago.


----------



## B-Roy

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> USA's 3 pointers are the difference in this game. If they cool off, this could get interesting.


Wade has been the difference.


----------



## HAAK72

B-Roy said:


> He has 3 fouls. He didn't want to risk any more fouls on the only player that's scoring.
> 
> I've said this before, and I'll say it again, Navarro is garbage. He seems concerned with himself more than the team, refusing to pass except at the last moment. Plus he can't shoot.


...I had only counted 2, but I guess they got him for a ticky-tack one that I missed [he reminds me of Reggie Miller/Rip Hamilton running around without the ball on offense non-stop]


----------



## yuyuza1

James Jones- who? We just found our shooter. Rudy is that, and much, much more.


----------



## chairman

I am suprised at how "below par" D.WIll is playing. He looks very nervous out there. He and Howard are the two who need to step it up.


----------



## stupendous

Rudy is looking great. Quite a feisty gunslinger eh? I'm sure Nate is liking what he's seeing, on the offensive end at least. He was the only thing rolling for Spain for a period there. I'm liveblogging the game over on NBA Noise if you feel like chiming in there as well. 

I love the dedication of the Blazers fans staying up late to watch their country's team... and Rudy of course


----------



## BengalDuck

:smoothcriminal:


Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> USA's 3 pointers are the difference in this game. If they cool off, this could get interesting.


One could say the very same thing about Spain. The worst shooting team in the tourney, I think the announcers said, have been stroking it and their deep shooting is the reason this game is so close. Whichever team falls in love with the three pointer loses, IMHO.


----------



## mgb

It is a great game. If not for Rudy Spain would have been blonw out by now.


----------



## Balian

B-Roy said:


> He has 3 fouls. He didn't want to risk any more fouls on the only player that's scoring.
> 
> I've said this before, and I'll say it again, Navarro is garbage. He seems concerned with himself more than the team, refusing to pass except at the last moment. Plus he can't shoot.


Its not just this incident. It's many others like not playing Rudy one iota in the first quarter, etc. I have been watching Spain games and his substitute patterns are vexing. He has been criticized for this in Spain and many basketball circles.


----------



## EGame

Kobe, getting called for the travel? No way, that can't be!


----------



## HAAK72

...ahahaha Kobe traveled [would never have been called in the NBA being the MVP and all]!!!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

4 on rudy. dumb foul.


----------



## Jayps15

Damnit, 4 fouls on Rudy now


----------



## VenomXL

Bummer, Rudy gets his fourth. We won't be seeing him again for a while.


----------



## MAS RipCity

play smart rudy...DAMNITT! 4 fouls, prolly done for the quarter


----------



## VenomXL

Navarro with the deadly runners.


----------



## B-Roy

Well, Navarro shutting me up.


----------



## MAS RipCity

man, outside of dunking, Dwight is very overrated.


----------



## HAAK72

...and I especially love how Craig Sager can't wear his ridiculous suits!!!


----------



## yuyuza1

Is anyone else watching this online? Every other word by a US player or Coach K is the F-word.


----------



## VenomXL

Man, Nate's gotta be going crazy on the bench. Defense is non existent in this game.


----------



## EGame

No Rudy in the game = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

zzzzz? This is a pretty exciting game even without Rudy.


----------



## EGame

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## HAAK72

...Juan Carlos Garbage-o [is that the same guy, B-Roy]?!?!?!


----------



## mrkorb

Rudy returns!


----------



## MAS RipCity

thats gonna be rudy to oden next year!


----------



## mgb

I can't stand Kobe!


----------



## EGame

I Love Rudy


----------



## B-Roy

Roooooooooooooooddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## VenomXL

Rudy, you're an animal! What a fun game.


----------



## MAS RipCity

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDYYYY is CASH!


----------



## mrkorb

Rudy Threeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## HAAK72

...Ruuuudizzle [the boy has ALIGATOR BLOOD]!!!


----------



## keebs3

Ohh!!! 

Least I can say is I'm pumped for next year!


----------



## HAAK72

mgb said:


> I can't stand Kobe!


...ditto!!!


----------



## EGame

lol eventually you will get it Rudy!


----------



## MAS RipCity

wow usa getting away with murder


----------



## EGame

Well I think USA won


----------



## EGame

Holy **** Rudy. Rudy > USA


----------



## HAAK72

wow!!!


----------



## VenomXL

Ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Omg!


----------



## MAS RipCity

dwight got POSTERIED!!!!


----------



## mrkorb

RUDY SLAM and the FOUL


----------



## mgb

WOW!!! What a dunk by RUDY!


----------



## yuyuza1

Yeah, Eff you too, Kome.


----------



## Nate Dogg

Rudy makes a 3 pt attempt on his third try at 6.15 minutes left in the game.
Rudy gets a slam and a foul (against Kobe) at 5:09 minutes left in the game.


----------



## keebs3

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb

You know, I think Rudy might get some playing time this year.


----------



## mrkorb

Rudy fouls out.


----------



## VenomXL

Rudy's gone, game over. Bad foul.


----------



## Jayps15

****!!!!!


----------



## mgb

Ok, I don't completely hate Kobe.


----------



## MAS RipCity

how do you call that on rudy? bogus


----------



## Nate Dogg

Wow Kobe just got fouled by Rudy at 3:11 left. Rudy fouls outs.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Awesome game, Rudy!


----------



## keebs3

Like we really needed another reason to hate Kobe....

Revenge opening night


----------



## mgb

Bummer Rudy fouled out, but he has nothing to hang his head about.


----------



## EGame

Don't worry Rudy. The very first NBA game you can own Kobe and the Lakers with Roy, Oden, Aldridge and crew.


----------



## yuyuza1

Go, JCN!


----------



## mgb

Couldn't ask for a better Gold medal game.


----------



## VenomXL

That one dunk made every minute I've spent watching the Spanish Olympic team worth wile. See you in Portland Rudy.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

ESPN is doing a live blog...this from Chris Palmer: "I learned something tonight. Rudy Fernandez can shoot. And dunk on Dwight Howard. Congratulations Coach McMillian."


----------



## yuyuza1

Why are these little *****es (Kome and Wade) celebrating? Game ain't over yet.


----------



## MAS RipCity

please lose usa..i just dont like most of you sans Nate


----------



## EGame

Leave it to ballhog Bryant!

Anyway, NBA Championships > Olympic Gold. You will soon see Rudy


----------



## Nate Dogg

Ruby was so gutsy in this game. I am happy that he is going to bring his excitement on the court.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

If Rudy could have played more than his 20 or so minutes, and if Calderon could have played....this REALLY could have been interesting.


----------



## mgb

Spain put up a good fight, but the Gold is ours!!


----------



## EGame

What exactly happened to Calderon?


----------



## MAS RipCity

This is utterly making me sick watching kobe out there...*shudders*
And I agree, NBA Title > Olympic Gold...get your dislike of kobe brewing rudy...we'll need ya!


----------



## mgb

yuyuza1 said:


> Why are these little *****es (Kome and Wade) celebrating? Game ain't over yet.


Yes, it is. Once we had four shots and the ball it was over.


----------



## BengalDuck

haters are pathetic.


U-S-A! U-S-A! U-S-A!


----------



## mgb

Usa!!!


----------



## EGame

I just saw Boozer, but did he actually play? I don't remember seeing him in the game at all.


----------



## Nate Dogg

Nate M. and Kobe hug on tv.


----------



## keebs3

Ugg Kobe and Nate hugging... Just doesn't feel right ya know?


----------



## mrkorb

Ewww, Kobe hugging Nate. That's just wrong.


----------



## mgb

Man, we are going to be amazing this season!!


----------



## B-Roy

The 5th foul on Rudy was BS btw. Inconsistent reffing ftw.


----------



## HAAK72

Nate Dogg said:


> Nate M. and Kobe hug on tv.


...repulsive!!!


----------



## EGame

I am really starting to think if we don't make the playoffs this year then that would be a big time dissapointment and letdown.


----------



## Darkwebs

What an awesome game! Very exciting!! Rudy was friggin' spectacular. He is the real deal. I hope he can adjust his game to the NBA.


----------



## mgb

EGame said:


> I am really starting to think if we don't make the playoffs this year then that would be a big time dissapointment and letdown.


Big time! We will make the playoffs.


----------



## HAAK72

EGame said:


> I am really starting to think if we don't make the playoffs this year then that would be a big time dissapointment and letdown.


...at least you're finally "thinking" now [playoffs were a virtual lock as soon as the off-seson began]!!!


----------



## EGame

Rudy's passing will be amazing for this team next season.

Well, we are still such a young team that I didn't see it as a virtual lock and still don't exactly. However, we do need to start getting our feet wet next season, waiting two seasons to make the playoffs could be bad IMO.


----------



## chairman

That was worth stayig up to 2:30 for. Great game. Rudy played fantastic.And the USA won. But yes the 20 second hug between Nate and Kobe was interesting. When can he opt out? LOL


----------



## mgb

They are not showing them getting their medals now?


----------



## mgb

Ok, back to it coming up, but when? They started to show the bronze game again for a min.


----------



## Darkwebs

mgb said:


> They are not showing them getting their medals now?


I'm guesssing they have to set up the podium and stuff like that.


----------



## whatsmyname

great game. First time I was cheering for Kobe with passion.


----------



## Darkwebs

I wonder what (if anything) Nate said to Rudy.


----------



## mgb

whatsmyname said:


> great game. First time I was cheering for Kobe with passion.


Ya, told my wife this is the first and only time I've cheered for Kobe.


----------



## Darkwebs

whatsmyname said:


> great game. First time I was cheering for Kobe with passion.


Yeah, same here. It felt a bit wrong.


----------



## ehizzy3

i know...i've never been happy like this when kobe is celebrating


----------



## mgb

Wow, 80 people still reading this thread at this time of the morning.


----------



## Darkwebs

We're basketball junkies.


----------



## mgb

Here we go, the medal ceremony.


----------



## BBert

I hate Kobe and did not cheer for him. Would not, should not, could not cheer for him.

Rudy was spectacular! I loved the play when he schooled Prince for the three. Rudy's ball handling was impressive tonight. Also the poster dunk while being fouled by Howard -- what a rush! 

Rudy made me proud tonight. 

Go Blazers!

:yay:


----------



## EGame

I hate anything Kobe does.


----------



## EGame

Now that I just heard his name, I hate Anthony too.


----------



## BBert

mgb said:


> Here we go, the medal ceremony.


Way to disrespect the Spanish players, NBC. While Rudy and his teammates were receiving their medals, the television viewers were shown a nice long shot of the back of Kobe's neck; then the audience; the US coaches; etc; with only an occassional shot of the Spanish athletes; all accompanied by a running commentary about the US players and coaches. I hate the way NBC produces these events. And I hate Doug Collins. Just felt like sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb

You see the Argentine player kid like he was going to get into the USA's photo shoot?


----------



## MAS RipCity

wow, can't believe some of you were able to cheer for kobe voluntarily..amazing (not an attack).
My dislike for melo and kobe really soured me on team usa. the olympics just don't mean that much to me to root for them
My Blazer ties just run too deep to root for kobester
hopefully usa picks Roy, Aldridge, and Oden for 2012 then rooting for team usa shall begin!


----------



## HAAK72

BBert said:


> Also the poster dunk while being fouled by Howard -- what a rush!


...coming to a youtube very soon [I can't wait to start the year 1-0 beating the Lakers/Kobe in LA while I will be in attendance...GO BLAZIN' BLAZERS]!!!


----------



## BBert

EGame said:


> Now that I just heard his name, I hate Anthony too.


I may actually dislike Carmelo more than Kobe, on a personal level. In fact I do. But Kobe gets extra ***** points for being a Laker.


----------



## mgb

BBert said:


> Way to disrespect the Spanish players, NBC. While Rudy and his teammates were receiving their medals, the television viewers were shown a nice long shot of the back of Kobe's neck; then the audience; the coaches; etc; with only an occassional shot of the Spanish athletes; all accompanied by a running commentary about the US players and coaches. I hate the way NBC produces these events. And I hate Doug Collins. Just felt like sharing. :biggrin:


I seen them pointing out different spanish players including Rudy which they rave on how well he did in the semi and gold game.


----------



## BBert

mgb said:


> I seen them pointing out different spanish players including Rudy which they rave on how well he did in the semi and gold game.


Rudy definitely got a lot of rave reviews by the commentators in these games. And he earned them.


----------



## EGame

Well, regular season won't get here soon enough that is for sure. Good night guys.


----------



## yuyuza1

Edit: Here's a gif:


----------



## KingSpeed

HAAK72 said:


> ...and I especially love how Craig Sager can't wear his ridiculous suits!!!


Why couldn't he? Explain.


----------



## HAAK72

yuyuza1 said:


> Edit: Here's a gif:


...thanks for the gif [where did you find it???]!!!


----------



## KingSpeed

I agree with those who couldn't root for Kobe. Put Oden on Team USA in 2012 and I'll change my tune about Team USA. My thing about Kobe is that I really believe he raped that girl and yet, he really seems to be a nice guy now. He calls his teammates his "brothers" and sings the national anthem during the medal ceremony. I'm not sure.... Is it okay to like/respect Kobe now?


----------



## KingSpeed

Also- HCP, I'm bummed that you missed the best part of this game. You must get a copy of it or someone better a Rudy clip show on YouTube for you.


----------



## HAAK72

KingSpeed said:


> Why couldn't he? Explain.


...well, I am just assuming that he "couldn't", but every time I saw him during the broadcasts he was wearing a NBC/olympic issued golf polo [maybe the NBA/TNT will adopt that idea]


----------



## DarthBlaze

Link to game:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=bk1h-bj-sd02-082408-115004&channelcode=sportbk


----------



## HAAK72

DarthBlaze said:


> Link to game:
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=bk1h-bj-sd02-082408-115004&channelcode=sportbk


...just a little too late with that one buddy!!!


----------



## ABM

D-Wade's post-game remark:

"They said NBA players couldn't play well together in the Olympics. Well, it's not about the names on the back (of our jerseys), it's about the 3 letters on the front."

Classic.


----------



## Miksaid

He practiced that in front of the mirror last night, I promise.


----------



## STOMP

mgb said:


> You know, I think Rudy might get some playing time this year.


Rudy, Blake, Bayless

who averages the most minutes next year?

STOMP


----------



## gatorpops

Darkwebs said:


> What an awesome game! Very exciting!! Rudy was friggin' spectacular. He is the real deal. I hope he can adjust his game to the NBA.



He just did, he almost beat the best of the NBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


g:yay:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Rudy is going to be the perfect sixth man very soon. I'm not sure if he'll ever get to be on Manu's level, but nothing's impossible.


----------



## gatorpops

Rudy reminds me of Clyde in style more than Mano, so it is hard to compare. 

Another thing I saw throughout the game was that, he has *a very competitive streak*. He matched Colby tit-for-tat the whole game. Against lesser players he will excel even more.

Go Rudy > Blazers!!!!!!!

g


----------



## Basel

I can't believe how some of you guys are finding it hard to cheer for your own country because of Kobe or Carmelo, etc. That's ridiculous. I understand if you guys can't stand them in the NBA, but that's not what this is about. Finding it hard to cheer for USA because of certain players? Really? Shocked at yourselves for cheering on Kobe? Pissed that Nate and Kobe were hugging (which I really hope were sarcastic remarks)?

Come on now. This is the ****ing Olympics. It's not about Blazers vs. Lakers or anything NBA. It's about USA. 

On another note, I am glad that Rudy played well as I already like the kid, even if he will be a Blazer next year (Oh no, a Laker fan liking a Blazers player. The world must be ending). Also glad that Pau did well. I think it was clear they were the two best players Spain had to offer. Great effort by them. Can't wait for Opening Night to see Kobe, Pau and Rudy on the same floor again.


----------



## dkap

> I can't believe how some of you guys are finding it hard to cheer for your own country because of Kobe or Carmelo, etc.


Agreed. If anyone watched the T&F 4x400 relay last night, they talked at length about Merritt and Wariner being bitter rivals but putting aside those differences for the benefit of the TEAM. That's what being an athlete and a competitor is all about. Fans that can't do the same are missing out on an integral part of sport.



> Rudy reminds me of Clyde in style more than Mano, so it is hard to compare.


I was trying to think who Rudy's style reminds me of, and the name I finally came up with was rather ironic ... Brandon Rush of two years ago. Not necessarily in the impact, just the body movements, ball handling, all around play, etc.

Dan


----------



## MAS RipCity

I have rooted for everything USA, sans Team USA Hoops. I do not root for kobe or melo, its as simple as that. I just do not like them, no matter what jersey they wear, they are still the same person.
It would be the same thing if Bolt was American, I would be hard pressed to cheer for him unless he really humbled himself. I don't just bindly root for the jersey, the person has to be worthy of being rooted for as well.
You know what? Maybe kobe has turned the corner, but he has a ways to go to prove himself. The adultry, throwing bynum under the bus, and the whole "nba revolves around me", trade me crap...really sours me. I mean, he's all fine and dandy when the team is doing well...but the dude acts like a spoiled 8 year old. Maybe..just maybe..if he can continue to act like a mature human being, I won't be hard pressed to root for him if he plays for America again. If I missed my chance as this is his last olympics...meh


----------



## barfo

Basel57 said:


> Come on now. This is the ****ing Olympics.


Not sure I'd want to watch it, but I'd certainly try out for the team.

barfo


----------



## dkap

You don't have to root for him, but you don't have to root _against_ him, either. It's okay to take some bad with the good.

Dan


----------



## Entity

dkap said:


> I was trying to think who Rudy's style reminds me of, and the name I finally came up with was rather ironic ... Brandon Rush of two years ago. Not necessarily in the impact, just the body movements, ball handling, all around play, etc.


I think he's kind of like a young Brent Barry. Gifted athlete, shooter, and passer, but really lanky. Maybe not as creative with the dunks, just gets them done.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Basel57 said:


> I can't believe how some of you guys are finding it hard to cheer for your own country because of Kobe or Carmelo, etc. That's ridiculous. I understand if you guys can't stand them in the NBA, but that's not what this is about. Finding it hard to cheer for USA because of certain players? Really? Shocked at yourselves for cheering on Kobe? Pissed that Nate and Kobe were hugging (which I really hope were sarcastic remarks)?
> 
> Come on now. This is the ****ing Olympics. It's not about Blazers vs. Lakers or anything NBA. It's about USA.
> 
> On another note, I am glad that Rudy played well as I already like the kid, even if he will be a Blazer next year (Oh no, a Laker fan liking a Blazers player. The world must be ending). Also glad that Pau did well. I think it was clear they were the two best players Spain had to offer. Great effort by them. Can't wait for Opening Night to see Kobe, Pau and Rudy on the same floor again.


I couldn't agree more. I find it disgusting that any American roots against team USA. I hate Kobe as much as the next Blazers fan, but I was rooting for him like crazy. I have to admit, it was nice having him on my team for once. lol. But now that the Olympics are over, I'll resume my general hatred towards all things L.A.


----------



## DarthBlaze

HAAK72 said:


> ...just a little too late with that one buddy!!!


What? It's for people who want to watch the game again.


----------



## DarthBlaze

With NBC announcers:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=0824_hd_bkm_en191&channelcode=sportbk

Without(advance the video around 2:40:00):
http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=bk1h-bj-sd02-082408-115004&channelcode=sportbk


----------



## HAAK72

DarthBlaze said:


> What? It's for people who want to watch the game again.


...cool, mine just showed a blank black screen right after you posted it do I figured they had stopped the broadcast since the game was over [good work Darth, EVERYONE should watch that game again and again and again!!!]


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

KingSpeed said:


> Also- HCP, I'm bummed that you missed the best part of this game. You must get a copy of it or someone better a Rudy clip show on YouTube for you.


Zack, thanks for thinking of me. I said goodbye to you guys and tried to turn the TV off but couldn't. Out here on the east coast I didn't crash until 4:30! Had to be at work at 10:00, I am burnt out! Glad to say I saw the game though! When Rudy threw it down on that chump Howard, I was screamin'. All the guys I am working with out here are from Orlando, so I printed up the shot of the dunk and have hanging up next to me here at work. They all claim Rudy wiped him out with the left hand! You know I wouldn't miss that game!


----------

